
SETIIBMCloud: SETI data, publicly available, from IBM - mbroberg
https://developer.ibm.com/clouddataservices/2016/09/29/seti-data-on-ibm-cloud/
======
mbroberg
Example Jupyter notebook: [https://github.com/ibm-cds-
labs/seti_at_ibm/blob/master/note...](https://github.com/ibm-cds-
labs/seti_at_ibm/blob/master/notebooks/ibmseti_my_first_spectrogram.ipynb)

